# $14.47/hour



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I crunched the numbers and here's my breakdown of what I earned last month:

Total hours online in April: 67.2 (computed using the Uber Weekly Summary emails)
Average hours worked/week: 15.5
Actual miles driven while online: 1,189
UberX miles (paid miles with a passenger in the car): 462 (38.9% of actual driving time was paid)
Total # of trips: 138
Average trip length: 3.35 miles
April total gross fare: $1,585.10 (Average gross fare: $11.48)
April total Uber commission: $317.02
April total net UberX income: $1,268.08 (Average net fare: $9.57)

UberX Expenses*:
Gas: $283.77 (Based on 1,189 miles driven while online at 15 average MPG and average $3.58/gallon Boston fuel price for the month of April)
Tolls: $4.00 (April unreimbursed tolls. I paid tolls once when returning back home after dropping off a customer and once when driving out to pick up a remote customer. Does not include tolls paid when returning from the airport as these were reimbursed with the airport surcharge)
Bottled water: $6.00 (2 cases of water bottles bought on sale)
Gum/Mints: $2.00

* I did not factor in auto insurance and cell phone expenses as I would have paid these same monthly expenses regardless of driving for UberX or not. My personal cell phone is on an unlimited call/text/data plan. Insurance premiums remained the same for the month of April.

No cleaning fees incurred. I personally washed my car twice in April and vacuumed it out daily

Net April Pay: $972.31
*Average earnings/hour: $14.47***

** Does not include car depreciation, maintenance, or any taxes. Also does not include the upcoming $10/week Uber phone data charge that begins in May 2014.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed report nautilus! 15mpg? What kind of car are you driving? $14.47 aint half bad. 1189 miles, best case scenario has to cost you 20 cents a mile in depreciation/maintenance. That's approximately $232 off the net pay. Lets add in $40 a month for a Uber data plan. $972 - $272 = $700 / 67.2 = $10.42. 

Im sure you know exactly what you pay a month in insurance but one could suppose they would have car insurance regardless of a parttime driving gig with Uber.

Could you tell us more? City? How long have you been driving? How do you feel about it? 

Thanks again for the stats, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you for your kind welcome! 

I live in Boston and have been driving for UberX for the past 3 months. I drive a 2014 Nissan Pathfinder. Advertised MPG is 20 city/26 hwy but sadly I'm averaging 13 city/20 hwy. I love the car, but if I was looking to make a living and driving for UberX full time, I would definitely need to consider driving a more fuel efficient vehicle.

My opinions of driving for Uber are based on a unique set of circumstances... I already have a full-time job and put 100% of UberX income towards paying down my car loan. Once my loan has been paid off, I'll most likely quit. I think having a specific goal and looking at this as a short term/part time gig gives me more of a laid back attitude about the whole thing. I can see how the new $10/week fee is motivating some drivers to quit and I struggle with the "broken" ratings system as well. However, the upside for me is the job flexibility and I'm enjoying driving some great passengers that are out there.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I think you have a good perspective of enjoying different company and a goal to pay off your car loan. We all cherish the flexibility for sure.


----------



## dark knight (Apr 10, 2014)

Cool report. Average earnings. Nice that you checked it over a month span. Boston has pretty middle of the road fares. Do you get much surge pricing? What does the broken ratings system mean to you? Are you in jeopardy of getting your phone turned off? You come across as a guy who has it pretty together, and a nice ride, and water and mints!


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks Dark Knight! I rarely get surge pricing here. Passengers are getting smart and will wait until the surge goes away (that new "Notify me when the surge is over" feature). I'll be sitting in the middle of a surge zone with no ride requests and will watch the map. Almost a minute after the surge disappears, I'll receive a ride request. This happens every time. Generally speaking, surge pricing doesn't last for more than 2-3 minutes at a time during my shifts.

According to Uber, I've earned an "above average" rating. So I don't think I'm in jeopardy of getting my phone turned off. However we are at the whim of the passenger's mood and (sometimes unrealistic) expectations. In my opinion, the rating system is broken in that it doesn't give the driver specific feedback. If a driver receives a low rating, how are they supposed to improve? 

I just wrote up a long (sorry!) post on Uber’s feedback model. I posted it in the “Gripes” section.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

What do you do for a job in Boston? I've been on Uber just over a month. Been off a little more than a week here, I'd better get back out there to make that company rich (haha)...Southie seems like the place to be.


----------

